# Vektordatei mit Corel Draw X3 erstellen



## Malibu2509 (28. April 2011)

Guten Morgen
Ich bin neu hier und habe mich sofort gewundert, was das hier ein tolles Forum ist. Erst einmal Hut ab... 
Ich habe hier nun ein paar Minuten verpracht und in dieser Zeit sehr viel dazu gelernt.
Klasse Forum....

Nun zu meinem Problem.
Ich muss für einen Ort ein Ortsschild entwurf in eine Vektordatei umwandeln, habe das aber noch nie gemacht.
Auf der Suche durch das Netz bin ich glücklicher Weise hier auf dieses tolle Forum gestoßen.
Kann mir jemand eine Anleitung geben, wie ich das am einfachsten mit Corel Drwa X3 hin bekomme?
Im I-net ist nur die Anleitung für X4 und diese Version steht mir zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung.

Mich würde es super freuen, wenn jemand so nett wäre und mir das erklären könnte. 
Fals es keiner erklären kann, wäre dann jemand so nett und könnte mir irgendwie anders weiterhelfen?

Liebe Grüße
Malibu


----------



## smileyml (28. April 2011)

Sind die Unterschiede von X4 zu X3 wirklich so groß, das du gar nicht weißt was du machen sollst?
Sonst würde ich doch das Tutorial einfach nutzen.

Und was bedeutet Ortsschild entwerfen. Ich würde denken, das es für diese gelben Ortseingangs- und -ausgangszeichen sicher Normen gibt?!

Grüße


----------



## Malibu2509 (28. April 2011)

Erst mal zu dem Ortsschild.
Es geht um ein Dorferneuerungsprojekt. Da habe ich ein Herzlichwillkommens Schild erstellt und da sollen zwei Motive drauf, die in Vektordatei sein müssen. Für die Druckerei.

X3 und X4 sind schon unterschiede. X4 hat zumindest alleine schon den Button Blitzvektorisierung...

Es geht auch einfach nur darum, dass ich das auch mit diesem Programm hin bekommen sollte, da es auf der CD verpackung groß drauf steht "Vektordatei"
nur gibt es nirgends eine Anleitung dafür


----------



## ink (29. April 2011)

Hi Malibu
Vorab, ich arbeite nicht mit Corel, aber:
Im Grunde unterscheiden sich Vektorprogramme vom Grundprinzip nicht.
Auch gilt: Die automatisierten Umwandlungsfunktionen sind murks, wenn man, wie hier, einen Plan umwandeln will.
In X3 scheint es "Power Trace" zu geben, welches aber auch unschöne Ergebnisse liefert.
Ich tippe drauf, dass das Schild in einer Größe benötigt wird, für das die vorliegende Datei nicht ausreicht.
Da hab ich eine schlechte Nachricht: Du musst dich selbst ransetzen und den Plan nachzeichnen.
Es ist die genaueste und effektivste Möglichkeit eine angebrachte Lösung.

Google liefert unter "Corel Draw X3 Tutorial" eine angemessene Ergebniszahl, um die Grundtechnik zu erlehrnen.

Beste


----------



## Gabriele Ziora (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin neu dabei. 
Habe Probleme mit corel draw x3 und benötige deshalb gute Literatur. Besitze einen Plotter und will ihn geschäftlich nutzen. Das Programm bleibt mir ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln. 
Habe ein Fotostudio und komme auch mit Photoshop ständig durch einander. 
Kannst Du mir helfen.
Gruß Gabi


----------

